# Pubertal Gyno Reversal Log



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the forums and I'm writing this thread as a log for my attempt to reverse my pubertal gyno. I first developed gyno when I was about 13 years old, And I was always too embarrassed to speak to anybody about it. But after lots of research I came to the conclusion it would be gone in a couple of years. Unfortunately in my case it hasn't! Which leaves me in this position 5 years later where I feel I have finally reached the age where I can go on a cycle of letro as an attempt to reverse my gyno. I've done so much research on gyno over the last 5 years and I feel I'm pretty knowledgeable on the subject but I'm hoping you all will be able to advice me if I'm going wrong or anything.

I was reading a similar gyno reversal log on this forums yesterday. And I was really interested so I'm logging mine too keep track.

I'm too embarrassed to doctors and friends and family about my gyno, so I had to go down the route of buying letrozole and tamoxifen of the internet (which seemed like a trusted source).

I am already 15 days into my cycle of letro at 2.5mg a day. I plan to take tamoxifen(nolvadex) when I come of letro to prevent the estrogen rebound.

I am unsure whether or not my gyno has shrunk in the 15 days but I have definitely felt symptoms from the letro.

I'll keep this updated anyway as I carry on taking the letro.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RastaLu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and I'm writing this thread as a log for my attempt to reverse my pubertal gyno. I first developed gyno when I was about 13 years old, And I was always too embarrassed to speak to anybody about it. But after lots of research I came to the conclusion it would be gone in a couple of years. Unfortunately in my case it hasn't! Which leaves me in this position 5 years later where I feel I have finally reached the age where I can go on a cycle of letro as an attempt to reverse my gyno. I've done so much research on gyno over the last 5 years and I feel I'm pretty knowledgeable on the subject but I'm hoping you all will be able to advice me if I'm going wrong or anything.
> 
> ...


 How you feeling on the Letro? like death?

I only managed 10 days before packing them in.

Whats the gyno like? post up a pic.


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> How you feeling on the Letro? like death?
> 
> I only managed 10 days before packing them in.
> 
> Whats the gyno like? post up a pic.


 It's frustrating because from what I've heard it's really difficult to take letro... but then other people say they mostly don't experience symptoms on 2.5mg a day.

Like I've had lack of energy, diarrhoea, clicking of joints sometimes, headaches and my sex drive isn't too bad either, It just takes me longer to finish, even with my girlfriend, but the majority of the time I really feel fine. I just feel like I need to drink more to keep my fluids up.

The gyno is definitely type 1, its mild an I would be comfortable if I didn't have puffy nipples but the nipples can be seen underneath a t shirt. My body looks fine when my nipples are hard too, just when they are puffy i hate it. I will try and put up a pic later.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Use some micropore tape over the nipple before going out with a t shirt on.


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Use some micropore tape over the nipple before going out with a t shirt on.


 I do use normal tape, I do everyday. I have scars from it and you'll see in the picture I post. That's why I'm slightly embarrassed to post a picture. Thing is I've used tape for years. It's been my solution since high school... it's horrible that teenagers have to come through this because they are aware they can't afford the costly surgery.

As an update to this log, I have just ordered another 30 pills of letrozole, I read somewhere (correct me if I'm wrong please) that it takes 6 weeks for letrozole to 100% work in the blood or something?? so I've decided I will take 2.5mg letrozole per day for 2 months and see what the results will be from that... and then use the nolvadex for 4 weeks once i'm done with the letro, Am I correct in doing this?


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

I've attempted a couple of times to take a picture today.. But I wanted to get a picture when my nipples are at there worst however I haven't had that yet today and normally they seem bad the majority of the time... Is this the letro finally doing something? I'm 16 or 17 days into my cycle.. I hope so !!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Get your tits out for the lads


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

This is it , doesn't look too bad from the picture but it's still not nice. This is what it looks like at its worst, they went puffy again today.

I had bad back pains yesterday and my chest was hurting. I really hope the letro is doing something..

View attachment IMG_0025.JPG


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RastaLu said:


> This is it , doesn't look too bad from the picture but it's still not nice. This is what it looks like at its worst, they went puffy again today.
> 
> I had bad back pains yesterday and my chest was hurting. I really hope the letro is doing something..
> 
> View attachment 135687


 Where are you based location wise?

The mass looks like its just behind the nipple to me?

If you are in the UK you could go see your GP and play on it saying its making you depressed, there is a good chance after a long wait to get it done on the NHS (but this is a long shot).

Quickest way is surgery, around £2k abroad or 5k here private.

I've got to be honest, it looks like the mass is well formed and I doubt very much after 5 years Letro will reverse it.


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Where are you based location wise?
> 
> The mass looks like its just behind the nipple to me?
> 
> ...


 Thanks I'm based in north wales, I find it really difficult to talk about it in person but I am tempted to speak to them. Would you mention to them that you went on a cycle of letro to stop it (even when the letro wasn't prescribed to you and bought on the internet?)

i had a feeling I left it too long for the letro to do anything but I'm being hopeful, I will continue on cycle for the 2 months and see the end results. Also is there anything else you can think of trying before surgery? I read about rafoxifene being a treatment also?

Off topic question which might be really stupid... - is it illegal to buy letro of the internet when it's not been prescribed to you? And is it illegal to get caught with it? I'm only asking because I seen a similar thread earlier on today about it but I wasn't sure if it was relevant to letro or nolva etc


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Buying Pharma grade Letro is not that easy!

Everyone has Nolva or Anastrozole.

Yes I would tell the GP, although I doubt they would prescribe them as there about £110 a box on prescription and they will always go the cheaper route first.

The will try you on Tamoxifen (Nolva) first, which won't do anything.

I have to say your brave doing 2 months on Letro at that dose, your estrogen (if not now, soon) will be virtually zero.

Your gonna feel shocking.

Yes it is illegal to buy prescription drugs off the internet in the UK but not from abroad...and as I said the Letro that would arrive from abroad would probably be fake.

http://www.themix.org.uk/drink-and-drugs/drugs-and-the-law/buying-prescription-drugs-online-9592.html

Just put it on thick, tell your GP you can't go out and your life is rubbish, whatever it takes for them to send you to see a specialist.

Read this:

https://forums.t-nation.com/t/gyno-sticky/110807


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Buying Pharma grade Letro is not that easy!
> 
> Everyone has Nolva or Anastrozole.
> 
> ...


 do you think it would be fake? Because although I've had symptoms from the letro I've been on cycle for 17 days now and I'm not feeling awful. I have good days and bad days with it, Yesterday was worse then today for sure.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yes mate, edit that out, quickly.

What make/brand is it?

Does the box have braille stamped into it?


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Adinovoc pharmacuticals its not a box its like a tub, the actual tablets have L engraved into them.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

This the stuff?

If so then yes, its fake!

Read the post below.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/198497-1st-cycle-gyno-preventiontreatment-advice/?do=embed









Like I said genuine Pharma grade Letro is hard to get hold of!

Whatever your taking ...stop now because you have no idea whats in it.


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> This the stuff?
> 
> If so then yes, its fake!
> 
> ...


 That's the stuff yeah, But I've had genuine symptoms of letrozole from it and I've seen people talking about it online positively. Could it just be lowered dosage then it says or something?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RastaLu said:


> Adinovoc pharmacuticals its not a box its like a tub, the actual tablets have L engraved into them.


 My Letro was pharma, after 10 days I was so bad I could hardly get out of bed.

I would be wary of anything that came in a tub with a stick on label bud.


----------



## RastaLu (Sep 23, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> My Letro was pharma, after 10 days I was so bad I could hardly get out of bed.
> 
> I would be wary of anything that came in a tub with a stick on label bud.
> 
> View attachment 135692


 Thanks for all your help with this mate. I've cancelled my second order with them hopefully I get a refund since it's not been dispatched. I think I'll continue to finish these pills off since there is only about 12-13 left and to be on the safe side I think I'm going to have to take the tamoxifen from the same source just incase this stuff is real and I want to prevent a rebound.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

No worries, we all have to do what we think.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

RastaLu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and I'm writing this thread as a log for my attempt to reverse my pubertal gyno. I first developed gyno when I was about 13 years old, And I was always too embarrassed to speak to anybody about it. But after lots of research I came to the conclusion it would be gone in a couple of years. Unfortunately in my case it hasn't! Which leaves me in this position 5 years later where I feel I have finally reached the age where I can go on a cycle of letro as an attempt to reverse my gyno. I've done so much research on gyno over the last 5 years and I feel I'm pretty knowledgeable on the subject but I'm hoping you all will be able to advice me if I'm going wrong or anything.
> 
> ...


 As someone that had pubertal gyno until march this year when I had it surgically removed you have my sypathies. You need to stop with Letro as it wont do anything to an established pubertal mass. Your only choice is surgery mate. Get booked in and get it whipped out. you shouldnt need lipo as you have no fat so straight forward proceedure. Stop taking s**t that wont help. I guarantee you surgery is the only way for you.


----------

